# Suns should make a move for Sebastian Telfair



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

Telfair would make a great fit for this team.....he's a quick guard that likes to get up and down the court and actually likes to dish the ball.....he could seriously be a Nash in Training..... The suns offense makes it a perfect fit for him because it is based on the fastbreak he could also be in the passing lanes getting lots of steals and such. Plus he would be around some pretty good talent in Amare and Marion...I say why not take a shot at this kid...he doesnt seem to fit in up there in boston and rondo the celts rookie is looking pretty good...

telfair could be taken for pretty cheap...

You guys have a bunch of picks in this years draft and some expendable pieces as well.....i think this would be a great move for the future of the club...


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

ChosenFEW said:


> Telfair would make a great fit for this team.....he's a quick guard that likes to get up and down the court and actually likes to dish the ball.....he could seriously be a Nash in Training..... The suns offense makes it a perfect fit for him because it is based on the fastbreak he could also be in the passing lanes getting lots of steals and such. Plus he would be around some pretty good talent in Amare and Marion...I say why not take a shot at this kid...he doesnt seem to fit in up there in boston and rondo the celts rookie is looking pretty good...
> 
> telfair could be taken for pretty cheap...
> 
> You guys have a bunch of picks in this years draft and some expendable pieces as well.....i think this would be a great move for the future of the club...



I don't think anyone thinks to highly of Sebastian around here. 

I think he would be ok, but It would probably be a Marcus Banks ordeal all over again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

If he couldn't make it here, he wont make it anywhere. He would just be another Banks though :-\


----------



## dru_jones (Dec 1, 2006)

Telfair?!? What are you smoking? The kid can fly but he can't shoot, doesn't play D, and plays out of control all the time. We already got that a better model in Banks who can play great D. 

I'd rather have Diener over Telfair. At least that guy can shoot and hasn't been corrupted by Marbury's influence.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

Thats ok that now there won't be any trades... Telfair would be the same like Banks is...


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

you guys should take livingston off our hands...he could be great, but he is rotting away under dumbleavy right now...i feel sorry for the kid...if he were to develop a jumper that would help, but he has amazing handles and passing abilities as it is...and he can play defense...we'll give him to you for raja bell...


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

The key question is "Could Livingston play in D'Antoni style?" If not, he would be like Banks in our team... I think that Ridnour would understand D'Antoni's starategies better than Livingston... Ridnour is like Nash, he is fast, loves improvisation and loves making unbiliavable shoots :clap:


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

Phoenix32 said:


> The key question is "Could Livingston play in D'Antoni style?" If not, he would be like Banks in our team... I think that Ridnour would understand D'Antoni's starategies better than Livingston... Ridnour is like Nash, he is fast, loves improvisation and loves making unbiliavable shoots :clap:



i think livingston would be the perfect backup for nash...on a team full of good shooters like the suns, livingston would average about 10 assists a game as a backup...and about understanding d'antoni's strategies, livingston is dying to play for a coach who employs the run and gun offense...that's why i said he is rotting away in dunleavy's slow *** halfcourt sets...livingston is a fast player that loves to run, and with his court vision, i can't come up with a better fit...imagine a future of:

pg: livingston
sg: barbosa
sf: marion
pf: stoudemire
c: thomas/diaw

with nash as his tutor, sky is the limit...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you guys should take livingston off our hands...


I would LOVE to have him in a Suns uniform. Gosh that would be great. And yes, he'd fit into our system.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

somejewishdude said:


> I would LOVE to have him in a Suns uniform. Gosh that would be great. And yes, he'd fit into our system.



you know what i'm talking about...i just wish he could display his talents in a system that appreciates/utilizes his strengths...dumbleavy is a piece of ****, who thinks his son is actually a good player...livingston would flourish under the guidance of nash and d'antoni...


i would love for the kid to prove all the haters wrong...so many haters, and most of them are clipper fans...


----------



## nffl (Jun 25, 2006)

bootstrenf said:


> you know what i'm talking about...i just wish he could display his talents in a system that appreciates/utilizes his strengths...dumbleavy is a piece of ****, who thinks his son is actually a good player...livingston would flourish under the guidance of nash and d'antoni...
> 
> 
> i would love for the kid to prove all the haters wrong...so many haters, and most of them are clipper fans...


No joke, in the right system, groomed for a couple years, the dude is an allstar.


----------



## Phoenix32 (Nov 1, 2006)

to bootstrentf:

Probably you are right, i haven't seen a lot of Livingston playing, so I can't say NO for... Probably it would be good to try him, cause we need good PG , who loves run'n'gun


----------

